# Can Oesophagitis/ Gastritis lead to Leaky Gas?



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Long back I was diagnosed with Grade A Oesophagitis with inflammatory polyp at GE junction. When i am stressed i feel burning sensation in my chest. Early morning when I drink water with empty stomach, I feel the burning sensation. I used Rabeprazole(PPI) for 3 months, but my LG wasn't under control. Please help. Could this be a reason for my Leaky Gas? Please help


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

I have been diagnosed with Grade A Esophagitis last year but its very common. The only symptoms i get with it are heart problems when im lying in my bed.

I take omeprazole for it and it seems to help. You can look at it two ways, way one that its acid reflux that is causing it, or way two, which is that it is candida that is causing it.

If its candida thats causing it then a proton pump inhibitor like omeprazole will be useless. Do some research into it.

With me im not sure, to be honest i do have some symptoms that have candida written all over it. I get eczema,psorisis, i get occasional fungal infections just at the top of my legs near my thighs almost like jock itch, my nose has been blocked for ages and the last few weeks whenever i sneeze i smell a putrid musty smell which is a bit wierd. Plus the stomach problems and the Esophagitis.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

Intothewild said:


> With me im not sure, to be honest i do have some symptoms that have candida written all over it. I get eczema,psorisis, i get occasional fungal infections just at the top of my legs near my thighs almost like jock itch, my nose has been blocked for ages and the last few weeks whenever i sneeze i smell a putrid musty smell which is a bit wierd. Plus the stomach problems and the Esophagitis.


 i get some of that. do you have a link explaining the relationship between bad smell after blowing your nose, stomach problems, and candida?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Intothewild said:


> I have been diagnosed with Grade A Esophagitis last year but its very common. The only symptoms i get with it are heart problems when im lying in my bed.
> 
> I take omeprazole for it and it seems to help. You can look at it two ways, way one that its acid reflux that is causing it, or way two, which is that it is candida that is causing it.


As Devilonmyback cured his LG by treating his inflammation in Ileum, I guess inflammation in stomach is causing us these symptoms. KristiB also reported by treating her AcidReflux, she can control her symptoms.

I got an endoscopy twice, June 2012 and December 2012. Dec 2012 report shows I got a bit worse with inflammation though I used PPI. I am gonna ask my Doc to recheck if I still have the inflammation. May be this inflammation is causing all these symptoms.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

oceanblue141 said:


> As Devilonmyback cured his LG by treating his inflammation in Ileum, I guess inflammation in stomach is causing us these symptoms. KristiB also reported by treating her AcidReflux, she can control her symptoms.
> 
> I got an endoscopy twice, June 2012 and December 2012. Dec 2012 report shows I got a bit worse with inflammation though I used PPI. I am gonna ask my Doc to recheck if I still have the inflammation. May be this inflammation is causing all these symptoms.


Esophagitis seems to me to be a symptom of the cause rather than the actual cause. Stomach inflammation is extremely common, especially among obese people.



westr said:


> i get some of that. do you have a link explaining the relationship between bad smell after blowing your nose, stomach problems, and candida?


There is links all over the place about candida and sinus trouble, to be honest though the evidence is pretty circumstantial and im certainly not sure enough about it to champion it. To be honest, i've been dead against candida being the cause of this. To me it seems like there is whole forums set up to talk about candida and its never mentioned, its never mentioned on any symptom lists and most people who suffer from candida would likely laugh or be horrified thinking about the symptoms. It really is baffling


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

pengu said:


> I think we're just the select few that got candida in our anuses/rectum. I know I have some sort of infection, I can feel it in my body, but I also think I have an internal prolapse or intusseption. might be the same for you since you had that blood thing,
> 
> What symptoms did you guys get for the oesophagitis? did it affect your breath?


I dont think its in our anus or rectum, as quite few of us have got colonoscopy done, everybody came out clean, there is no inflammation either in rectum or colon. So something abnormal must be from oesophagus to small intestine. I definetely have inflammation in Oesophagus and stomach because i have done endoscopy thrice June 2012, Jan 2013, May 2013. I still had inflammation (erosions) all this time although i used PPI's.

I also don't think internal prolapse or intusseption is the cause, but rather a symptom of constipation/diarrhea. Even i get small hemorrhoids kind of thing when i have diarrhea but they go away when i apply some cream. I also read somewhere a guy saying he got operated for rectal intussusception but still had LG.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

When i did my first juice fast I had yeast pushing out my face, choking me in my glands, in my ears. It was bloody everywhere. Systemic Candida overgrowth will grow everywhere and anywhere..Im pretty certain i have it in my lungs too, as I get a really hot back area. Lots of us have breathing and respiratory issues.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

pengu said:


> I might have oesophagitis. I think the problem whatever it is, has either something to do with candida or with the nerves. It is worst when I have inflammation. I feel the heat and then i smell the odor


Pengu I can relate with the heat. Is your heat in your back region. I'm pretty sure my LG push out my upper or lower back region. My back has at cetain times been on fire due to fermentation..


----------

